# Should I use short link or long link fur saver on a puppy?



## Brittany Guthery (Oct 29, 2011)

We just got our very 1st GSD puppy and I want to start him off right as early as I can! We are going to train him for Schutzhund. We dont get to pick him up till December 11. so I have some time to get a little stuff in order! LOL! But I was wondering how old a puppy should be before he has a fur saver? Also should I get a short link for a puppy or a long link? And what kind of collar should I use before a fur saver? He will be 8 weeks old when we get to bring him home!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't worry about a fursaver until the puppy is older, probably closer to a year. I work all of my puppies and young dogs on a flat collar until they fit the smallest fursavers I have. By then they are also usually on a pinch.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't mess with a fursaver on a puppy either. They don't really make them "puppy sized" that I have ever seen and using a collar of ANY type that is way too big is a bad idea as they can easily get their mouth caught on it. I use nylon collars on puppies. They are CHEAP, washable and since puppies grow so fast, you will need to buy more than one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't like the small link Fursavers. They look really nice as a show type collar on a close-coated dog like a Doberman but a few of my friends have them (one for a Dobe) and some of my leash snaps don't fit in the smaller links.

The smallest Fursaver I have is a 17" and I guess it has "medium" size/thinkness links. I used it a few times for Pan starting around age 4 months or so, it was still too big but the nice thing is that you can just double the ring end over and hook the leash to the ring and a link.

But I wouldn't go out and buy a Fursaver for a baby puppy, any normal collar should be fine.


----------

